# MTech M32 gear shift shortner



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

well i was looking at this for mine and i think it would fit http://www.mathijssentechnics.nl/?View=page&part_id=170033&hid=&lhid=&lvid=&t=2

PDF Installation 
http://www.mathijssentechnics.nl/170032.pdf


----------



## Atinnon (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks great, shipping to US is expensive though lol


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

ya i know


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

$280 ish shipped is expensive i bet it would work.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

i bet most of this stuff on there will fit, i would acually pay the sipping.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Supposeably our transmission hold up alot better than we think they do if ours are like what's in the astra over seas.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it can definitely handle upwards of 300 torque. Ratings on transmissions are very well-known to be underrated.

I hope someone here makes this. My buddy has this on his MazdaSpeed3, and wow does it make a world of difference.

274 euros = $355.98. No thanks.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I think it can definitely handle upwards of 300 torque. Ratings on transmissions are very well-known to be underrated.I hope someone here makes this. My buddy has this on his MazdaSpeed3, and wow does it make a world of difference.274 euros = $355.98. No thanks.


i might take the plunge and order it at the it at the ernd of this year or after i get my sysstem built.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> i might take the plunge and order it at the it at the ernd of this year or after i get my sysstem built.


I'm going to assume this will be locally manufactured before the end of the year.

I'm going to let Jerry know. I'm sure this will be a hit, as many in the 'short shifter poll' thread seemed very interested.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'm going to assume this will be locally manufactured before the end of the year.
> 
> I'm going to let Jerry know. I'm sure this will be a hit, as many in the 'short shifter poll' thread seemed very interested.


yea but all the other stuff like the axle and lsd.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

nice find! Unfortunately, I can't justify the almost $250 cost plus I don't see shipping to the US.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I agree, I'd love to have this, it's just a little too pricey for me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

They email me back 273$ Canadian shipped to Canada 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm assuming this will fit the 1.8L right? Since we have the same transmission just different gearing.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Calintz said:


> I'm assuming this will fit the 1.8L right? Since we have the same transmission just different gearing.


Yupp any m32 tranny works 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Yupp any m32 tranny works
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I believe the 1.8's use the M20 manual, not the M32. Not sure if this part will be interchangable...

You'd have to check. Regardless, I'm sure the site would have said 1.4/1.8 instead of just 1.4.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I believe the 1.8's use the M20 manual, not the M32. Not sure if this part will be interchangable...
> 
> You'd have to check. Regardless, I'm sure the site would have said 1.4/1.8 instead of just 1.4.


The 1.8L has the M32 just different gearing.

Chevrolet News - United States - Cruze / Cruze Eco


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

well im gona order the shift shifter gona try it


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> They email me back 273$ Canadian shipped to Canada
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


is this price with shipping or is this just shipping the product.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

That's shipped to my door 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Really well i'm actually excited to see what they will tell me on my email to them about shipment. I am going to buy one now for sure.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

seee the problem is their a hole bunch of them idk witch one


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> seee the problem is their a hole bunch of them idk witch one


nothing comes ups


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

on the site look up M32 in the search and scroll down u will see


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

im buying this one.









MTech Opel Tuning. Opel performance parts, chiptuning and 2.0L conversion kits.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

installation instructions.

http://www.mathijssentechnics.nl/170032.pdf


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

wel whats the start - stop and without start stop


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Everything on this page should fit our m32 transmissions from what I've read from 2 different forums.

MTech Opel Tuning. Opel performance parts, chiptuning and 2.0L conversion kits.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

oh really well witch one u piking for the short shifter


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> wel whats the start - stop and without start stop


To help save fuel mostly European IIRC. Our cars don't have this.
http://www.caranddriver.com/features/engine-stop-start-systems-explained-tech-dept

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzLqA5SSV3s


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

oh ici cool


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The second YouTube video is better took me longer to find.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

yaaa thats cool


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I also posted installation instructions above.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

i also post it when i made the thread


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh lol


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lmfao


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I also posted installation instructions above.


Have u order your kit yet 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't order just yet I sent them pictures to make sure it will fit. As requested by them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

This what they sent me 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Then after that 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for your enquiry. We do not know if the M32 gear shift shortener is suitable for the Chevrolet Cruze. Can you send us a picture of the original shift linkage on top of the transmission of the transmission of these cars? Then we can see if it will fit. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

They were really quick about responding back.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaa I know their good 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Yaaa I know their good
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yea told Jerry there looking for a dealer in the states.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh sweet that would be awesome because we need more stuff for are cars and specially are Trans 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The 100% guarantee they will fit our m32 transmissions.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweet 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

yea im still trying to get a discount but i doubt it will happen i am waiting on them to email me about a price.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I've got 5 of these on the way


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I've got 5 of these on the way


Sweet this is awesome, were getting the ball rolling on theses cars now we have access to lsd and axles.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

What about a group buy discount? It may help to save on shipping.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

BNR will stock them so shipping will be cheaper since he's in the states.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweet 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Can't wait for the full DIY write up. Looking at the install instructions, it doesn't see too difficult.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope very simple 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I might hold off a little and get one from BNR Monday but I need to get my system built **** so much stuff I want


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ahaha ya well Ill wait and order off Jerry but will the shipping be cheaper if I order off them direct they quoted me 39$ euro to Canada a total of 273$ shipped 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Ahaha ya well Ill wait and order off Jerry but will the shipping be cheaper if I order off them direct they quoted me 39$ euro to Canada a total of 273$ shipped
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I'm pretty sure the way Jerry is he would probably sell them cheaper but I can guarantee that I'm waiting till Jerry get them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaa same ill wait and see 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I've got 5 of these on the way


Hey Jerry when you have them let me know I'll buy one lol.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm sending him money Monday.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Me and H3LLION have first dibs


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Me and H3LLION have first dibs


yea i am ordering it monday and as soon as he gets it he will ship it to me, then i will install and then show and tell time.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> yea i am ordering it monday and as soon as he gets it he will ship it to me, then i will install and then show and tell time.



sounds good man


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a question. Since I haven't changed my MT fluid yet, do y'all think I should change it before installation.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

It's up to I would 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I have a question. Since I haven't changed my MT fluid yet, do y'all think I should change it before installation.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Absolutely change it. The OEM stuff can't keep up on fast shifts as it is. With the thing making shifts faster, it'll grind gears more on the OEM stuff.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

That's what I was thinking.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I've got 5 of these on the way


hey jerry when they come in ill send u the money right away


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I'll let you guys know when they get here. Nothin yet


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for picking those up Jerry. Excited to see how this turns out.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I'm anxiously waiting.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

so excited for results


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ill post videos of how shorter it is and the feel plus how to install it will be lots of videos and pictures.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Have u got it yet tho 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Have u got it yet tho
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Not yet still waiting.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

What happens when someone finally comes out with a Short Throw Shifter for our tranny and you couple that with this Gear Shift Shortner? Will it be extremely fast shifting?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> What happens when someone finally comes out with a Short Throw Shifter for our tranny and you couple that with this Gear Shift Shortner? Will it be extremely fast shifting?


I don't think I will have both if you could even have both.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

i order mine from Mtech direct


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> i order mine from Mtech direct


You should have waited what was your final price shipped.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

From who ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> From who ?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


BNR who order 5 of them for us.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> From who ?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


What did MTech charge you 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

283$ shipped 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> 283$ shipped
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Oh ok

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaa 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Yaa
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Now its a race to see who gets it first.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ahaaha they emailed me back and said its getting shipped Monday 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Ahaaha they emailed me back and said its getting shipped Monday
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Sweet you might have it before me did they tell you about how long it will take.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

not to long hopefully 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I would suspect at least a week

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Will see 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

They took forever to get here but they showed up today. Ill be sending out our tester Monday USPS priority mail- 2 days anywhere in the USA 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> not to long hopefully
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Bet on a couple weeks if its anything like mine. You could have waited and saved some cash man! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> They took forever to get here but they showed up today. Ill be sending out our tester Monday USPS priority mail- 2 days anywhere in the USA
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Sweet I will put it on, on Thursday 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Bet on a couple weeks if its anything like mine. You could have waited and saved some cash man!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Ok well how much I can cancel my order and shipped to Canada $ price 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I could do $250 shipped to Canada 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I got 283$ shipped and 250 us then converted to Canadian so will be close to 260$ 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Sweet I will put it on, on Thursday
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


awesome!! Would have loved to order one, but don't have the $- with the money on hold for my mods. Can't wait for a review!!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Shorter forward-aft shifting is also interesting, was curious about a before and after photo, so took the liberty to combine the two together as shown here. 
View attachment 12719


Cable on the left, from the shifter moves in and out when the gear shifter in the vehicle is moved from left to right. We can see this is about the same.

Cable on the right moves in and out with the forward aft movement of the shifter, we can see the pivot point on the new shifter has been moved to the left, closer to the shaft.

In comparing that original lever with the one on my 2012 2LT MT lever, does not have that offset in it, a straight lever. Looks like a closer hole can be drilled, a new pivot point can be made like the original, both old and new pivot points are located on the lower side of this lever. And the end result would be the same after some careful measurements.

Also looks like the old pivot point can be retained if you want to revert back for any reason. While the throw would be decreased by 40%, the effort to shift the lever would also be increased by 40%.

Looks like that stamped steel cap is yet another throwaway part since you have to drill a hole in it, see the replacement is using a rubber cap, if you even need that cap at all. Could just fill that with grease.

Ha, since my much smaller wife drives this car, would have to talk it over with her. Won't cost us anything dear, have all the tools I need to make this, mill, and a lathe.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This is what the original shift lever looks like, got brave and opened my hood and got out the camera.

View attachment 12720


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I will probably put grease were it bolts down but I'm going to email MTech to find out.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like GM won't just sell that required lever to play with, want you to buy the entire shift assembly GM part number 55563741. gmpartsdirect wants 127 bucks for this assembly, plus S&H.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> Looks like GM won't just sell that required lever to play with, want you to buy the entire shift assembly GM part number 55563741. gmpartsdirect wants 127 bucks for this assembly, plus S&H.


Ill sell you mine I might even give it to you.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The shift throw is almost 3 1/4" I hope I am wording this right if not someone correct me.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> The shift throw is almost 3 1/4" I hope I am wording this right if not someone correct me.


what u do mean ?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> what u do mean ?


Going from 1st gear to Second gear is 3 1/4". Thia is stock baseline so if you reduce that by 40% your looking ruffly 1 3/4" shift from 1st gear to second gear I didn't do the math so don't quote me on that.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

oh ici well that will be nice


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> oh ici well that will be nice


Did you ever cancel your order.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope it's shipped Jerry gave me of price of 250$ shipped but then their Canadian currency it's not worth it so I left it and with dutie from the USA prob would of been 300$ but from Europe will not have any dutie 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Nope it's shipped Jerry gave me of price of 250$ shipped but then their Canadian currency it's not worth it so I left it and with dutie from the USA prob would of been 300$ but from Europe will not have any dutie
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Oh om that's what's up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Going from 1st gear to Second gear is 3 1/4". Thia is stock baseline so if you reduce that by 40% your looking ruffly 1 3/4" shift from 1st gear to second gear I didn't do the math so don't quote me on that.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Getting technical, hun? On my 2012 2LT measuring 2 11/16" from that ring on he knob to the dash in first, and 7 3/4" in second gear for a total throw of 5 1/16", or 2 1/2" forward and the same back. Reducing that by 40% would result in an inch forward and an inch back.

That may hurt the feel when shifting from second to third or from fourth to fifth. In my worthless opinion, the clutch is the key culprit for speed shifting. Have to hit it clear to the floor to engage that so-called start switch that also disables a solenoid in the transmission that makes shifting rather difficult, some kind of a shift lock.

Much preferred the clutch on my old 84 Honda Civic besides the fact would always average 46 mpg with it. It was mechanical, had a plastic knob on it for easy adjustment. And since it was mechanical no chance of an engine fire that was part of that recent call, and no fluid to leak out.

Could set it for 1.5" of free play, and would no right away if my kids were rodding that car or riding the clutch, that freeplay would disappear. When it got to the end of its travel, would know the clutch had to be replaced before it started to slip badly ripping out the pressure plate and flywheel. Or causing a fire like GM claimed. Cruze clutch is self adjusting, big deal, you don't know where you are at.

If you do speed shift, wouldn't that make a slight bit of difference in your fuel economy? Ha, really don't know, just asking.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not buying this for speed shifting I am buying it for closer shift points to help with autocross but I guess it might make me shift faster. But not a drag car if that was the case I would also have no lift shift to really speed things up lol. Thanks for the math.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Lateral distance between 2nd and 3rd is 1.5", from 2nd to 5th is 3". If you get carried away and jam the lever too much to the right, may end up in 5th rather than 3rd. That would really slow things down. Practically have to rest for a split second and let the gear shift lever self center. Or get plenty of practice. 

Typical autocross speeds are under 60 mph and really doubt if you are using 5th or 6th gear. Some kind of stop on that left cable lever would prevent going into these higher gears.

For me, the Cruze MT and clutch is far superior to what I got on that 04 Cavalier, could never get enough freeplay on the clutch and would practically hit my chin with my knee going from gas to brake.

Wonder if the newer Cruzes will be coming out with an eight speed MT. Wife can handle that six speed nicely, but she goes nuts on her 21 speed bike. Told her she could try my 27 speed bike.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> Lateral distance between 2nd and 3rd is 1.5", from 2nd to 5th is 3". If you get carried away and jam the lever too much to the right, may end up in 5th rather than 3rd. That would really slow things down. Practically have to rest for a split second and let the gear shift lever self center. Or get plenty of practice.
> 
> Typical autocross speeds are under 60 mph and really doubt if you are using 5th or 6th gear. Some kind of stop on that left cable lever would prevent going into these higher gears.
> 
> ...


Yea I will need to practice but I drive it everyday lol and I hardly ever get out of second on Autocross.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey Jerry, what kind of price are we look at for this to the 48307 zip code? Kinda wanting one of these.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea I will need to practice but I drive it everyday lol and I hardly ever get out of second on Autocross.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Mathematically at least, should be able to hit 55 mph in 2nd gear to red line. I tend to baby my Cruze. But kind of wonder why you want to spend 250+ bucks for a speed shifter if you are just staying in 2nd gear.

3rd gear is good up to around 85 mph, already hit 75 in 3rd. You know these idiots on a hilly two lane road that drive between 35-45 mph, have a short spot to pass, then they are gunning it so you can't. Hit it a couple of times with that, but they gave up after hitting 70.

After following these idiots for around ten miles, slow down, hit my cruise, then have these idiots riding on my butt. Should contact Q to show me how to install those oil slick thingy's like he does for 007. But not sure where he finds the room with all that other stuff. Or maybe a couple of rocket launchers.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I also do track days

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

It will be here today and it will be on today

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> It will be here today and it will be on today
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sweeet hope mine in soon 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Just got it. Sorry for black and white phone is all messed up. When I do a diy it will be with may othee camera. Thanks Jerry 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweet can't wait for mine 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

It's a little hardet than I thought

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I will have the dIY available after work, I don't think its 40% shorter but its shorter

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Is it better tho 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Is it better tho
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I haven't tested it a lot just about 5 miles I will test after work I think its worth it but that just me.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok well let me know 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome man let us know how you like it, I've got 4 more sitting here waiting for your green light before I add this to my site


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Any updates on how good this is? Anything about it at this point would be helpful since they have them in stock but there is no word on the total functionality of it. Looking forward to hearing back on this!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

FromTheCrypt said:


> Any updates on how good this is? Anything about it at this point would be helpful since they have them in stock but there is no word on the total functionality of it. Looking forward to hearing back on this!


I can definitely feel the difference in shifting it is shorter easy install I love it I have had it on for about 3 weeks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

At first it was hard to get use to but now im starting to love it and I can definitely feel the difference in shifting and its shorter for sure and it was easy to install about 30 min 



FromTheCrypt said:


> Any updates on how good this is? Anything about it at this point would be helpful since they have them in stock but there is no word on the total functionality of it. Looking forward to hearing back on this!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> At first it was hard to get use to but now im starting to love it and I can definitely feel the difference in shifting and its shorter for sure and it was easy to install about 30 min


Good I'm glad ita better.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

ya are tranny are not the best shifting trannys so it made it kind of weird at first but its nice now



H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Good I'm glad ita better.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> ya are tranny are not the best shifting trannys so it made it kind of weird at first but its nice now


Yeah our transmissions do not like aggressive drivers.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We've got these up on our site now, $225 shipped


----------



## widebody60 (Jun 28, 2013)

So I have a 2013 Cruze 1LT 1.4T 6MT RS and received my short shifter. Same as H3LLON3ARTH part....Completely different set up from the instructions. Any help you guys can give would be great.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

widebody60 said:


> So I have a 2013 Cruze 1LT 1.4T 6MT RS and received my short shifter....Completely different set up. Any help you guys can give would be great.
> View attachment 26241


That's the new updated shifter housing the m32 short shifter won't fit on the 2013 only 2012 or older without the updated shifter housing . 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Subscribed! Liking this mod. A little pricey, but it's a nice solid looking piece that mounts to the ACTUAL SHIFTER, not some short stick that just reduces the height of the shift knob.


----------

